# Sealed barrel?



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello I have a question for all of you who have sealed a barrel before. I don't see any leaks but my concern is the color around the rings.


----------



## berrycrush (Jun 11, 2014)

I think that is normal. The interior of the barrel is toasted, so that a thin layer of fine porous char acting like a micro sponge. It conducts the wine out of the barrel though capillary effects. You can see the same red stain on most barrels in winery cellars.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with berrycrush. How long have you had it filled? I'll usually let mine go a few days, just to be sure.

PS: that carboy in the background of the 2nd pic needs to be topped up if it isn't fermenting.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Its been filled for three days. The nice lady at vadai wants me to take off the ring....Im not super comfortable with doing that to inspect to see if there is a leak... 

There are no puddles. I just put it out in the sun and hope to see the wood dry up.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 11, 2014)

You could always drain and refill with very hot water too. That'll get everything swelling up again.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah probably not a bad idea


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

I just cannot get the metal ring off! I put the barrel in the sun hoping to dry the wood


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2014)

I have no idea why she wants you to mess with the rings. Did you swell the barrel before filling it? Did it leak then? So now you have the barrel in the sun, WHY? Did you empty it out?

Whether you emptied it out or not, get it out of the sun.Wash the barrel down if you like clean looking barrels with some b-brite or oxy-clean. Keep the bung on it while doing this and scrub it using a Scotch Brite pad. When finished rinse it off and follow up with another rinse using a meta solution. The barrel will dry off on it's own, you don't need to put it in the sun.

If the barrel is empty, fill it with hot water for a few days, empty it out and fill it right back up with your wine. 

Top up that carboy in the background.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

The barrel is full of water still. The reason why I put it in the sun is to see if the water evaporates around the ring. The lady at vadai thinks there could be a leak. 

I could care less how tge outside looks.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll move it out of the sun. But it seems that the majority feel that there is no leak. I followed vadai direction to a T. There is no puddle around the barrel or any sign of water loss. 


Curious..... why is it so bad to have it in the sun?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty normal for these small barrels. As long as you don't have a constant drip its good to go. Hit them with KMETA every now and then and it will help with the spots.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks so much! !! Am I at any risk for leaving it in the sun?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2014)

Mark, barrels should be kept in cool areas. This is why whenever possible wineries keep them in basements and caves or at least out of direct sunlight in a cool, humid environment to maintain its integrity.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice! I'm assuming it should still be ok. It's been outside for 4 hours


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

What are your thoughts? Do you think it's still fine?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 11, 2014)

markb1983 said:


> What are your thoughts? Do you think it's still fine?



Yep. 




...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2014)

Mark you'll be fine. Just keep it swelled up until you're ready to fill it with wine.


----------



## markb1983 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you sir =)


----------



## berrycrush (Jun 12, 2014)

I wouldn't take the advice from Vadai too seriously. Last time when I noticed the same thing and called them, they told me to rub garlic on the barrel

This is what I do to stop the capillary seep from the hole: Before using the barrel, apply a little polyurethane to the wall of the hole once a day for five days. Don't go all the way inside, only halfway deep. You will not see that red stain again.

It is OK to leave it alone as most winery do. But again they use large barrels so they can afford the loss of little wine seeping out of the hole.


----------



## MrKevin (Jun 13, 2014)

my 2 cents
The wood bung is causing the water to wick and the rings are the easiest path of flow, (water likes to stay together). Dump the wood bung for a silicone one or bung/airlock combination. 
Everything is fine with the barrel.


----------

